# Multimin 90 - too much given



## LisaDiane (Jan 21, 2018)

I have accidentally given a third dosing of .5cc to my Nigerian Dwarf who is about to kid. I am a nervous wreck... I had already given her two 0.5 cc doses 2 days apart.. well, tonight, I ACCIDENTALLY administered a third .5cc dose which is .5cc more than what she should have gotten. I am worried about toxicity of copper and or selenium. Can someone give me some advice?


----------

